# Logos and Websites - Sites starting at $250



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

Hi there,

I work freelance designing logos, websites, banners, and other graphics. 

I only charge $100 for my logos. Websites *start* at $250 and go up from there. I have experience designing websites that cost over $10,000. 

If you need a website, contact me. [email protected]
If you need a logo, see below for the quickest way to get one. Feel free to contact me if you want to discuss in detail. 

Here's how it works:

1. You contact me giving me as much information as you can about what you would like. .

*To get started, fill out the logo design questionnaire here: http://www.TheLogoGuy.net*

2. I will make a draft of the logo and send it to you for approval/revisions. 

3. Final draft is made and shown to you. Logo will be released after payment. 

That's it! It's as easy as that.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

do you have any examples of logos? I'm looking to get some Cali style script lettering done, I was thinking having a tattoo guy draw something up. Is this something you can do?


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS said:


> do you have any examples of logos? I'm looking to get some Cali style script lettering done, I was thinking having a tattoo guy draw something up. Is this something you can do?



Yeah I can help you out. I only check Layitlow periodically so email me at [email protected] to get started. Here are some of my past logos:


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

ttt


----------

